# AMA Rescue site



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I was just wondering. I remember a few months ago seeing an AMA rescue site that showed available dogs.American Maltese Association Rescue I think I got to it through a link here. Well when I tried to google it, I just got the regular AMA site and donating to rescue, but not that site that has stories and available dogs. Is there no link on the AMA site? I think for people looking it would help a lot to have them linked, or maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Edie - I was just wondering. I remember a few months ago seeing an AMA rescue site that showed available dogs.American Maltese Association Rescue I think I got to it through a link here. Well when I tried to google it, I just got the regular AMA site and donating to rescue, but not that site that has stories and available dogs. Is there no link on the AMA site? I think for people looking it would help a lot to have them linked, or maybe I'm missing something.


Sue,

When I clicked on your link it brought up a rescue page where I could view available dogs. On the side of the page, you could click on other links where available dogs were displayed by state/area. You didn't get that page? Or were you looking for another page?

Edit: I just went back and re-read your post and see that you're looking for a link from the AMA home page. I googled the AMA home page and the link to rescue came up in my search. I also see the link on the left side of the AMA home page. http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - when I typed in AMA Rescue into Google, this is what I got: American Maltese Association - Rescue As you can see, no link to that other page. The page you had was the home page but if people looking for AMA Rescue try to reach by googling, they don't get it in the place it seems it should be.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not great with computer things, but this is what I was told when we first put the site up. A new site wont show up in the top pages of Google and you would have to scroll to find us. Once we start getting more hits on the site it moves you up on the pages. Does this make sense?? 
Everything I know about computers ( and its not much) I have learned on my own, so its always a challenge for me. Hugs, Edie


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - when I typed in AMA Rescue into Google, this is what I got: American Maltese Association - Rescue As you can see, no link to that other page. The page you had was the home page but if people looking for AMA Rescue try to reach by googling, they don't get it in the place it seems it should be.


I don't know, Sue, but when I just googled ama rescue, the rescue page with adoptable pets was the second thing that came up. The first thing that came up was the page about what rescue does, which also linked back to the AMA home page.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie, I finally got it 4th one down on my search. I guess what Edie said is true. Until more utilized it won't come up earlier. By the 4th slot I usually don't even bother.


----------

